# Lights suddenly tripping breaker



## MontyP (Oct 23, 2011)

I have halogen ceiling lights in my bedroom. They have worked fine for 10+ years. All of a sudden the circuit breaker has started tripping as soon as I turn them on. 

I have changed nothing other than plugging a larger plasma TV into a receptacle on the same circuit. However, I have tried unplugging the new TV and turning everything else on the circuit off and the breaker still trips instantly when I turn the light switch on. There is only one switch for the bedroom lights.

I have tried removing all four of the bulbs in the ceiling fixtures but the breaker still trips the instant I switch the lights on. I also removed the switch and everything appeared to be in order (i.e. no wires touching, etc.).

Any thoughts as to what might have happened to suddenly cause this problem?


----------



## Blue Jay (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like you have a short in the wiring, I would first look at each light fixture. Take them down one at a time and unhook all hot wires, you will probably have 2 wires in each fixture except the last one in the circuit.


----------



## JTGP (Oct 23, 2011)

But first turn the power off.

Trace out the route of the wire. Does sound like a short.


----------



## evstarr (Nov 12, 2011)

Can you get a look at the wires via an attic access?   Possibly a critter has gotten to one of them. Mice seem to adore the taste of wire insulation for some reason.


----------

